# Anybody here into Japanese horror?



## redcrowdesign (Jun 25, 2007)

I think I finished every catalog everywhere, the only ones remaining don't look like something I'd enjoy and now I wanna watch more, does anyone here like Japanese horror films? If so, what do you recommend?


----------

